# GEOTHERMAL general help & install



## thelattco (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone doing GEOTHERMAL installs? I am currently working on my GEOTHERMAL research and education . What equipment are you using. 
Any insights or pitfalls please be free to share. I have turned away 6 requests this week alone ....I am cautiously referring them to others....Any thoughts or shared experience would be appreciated.
Vince


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Your distributor should have a guy that can size everything for you. including well number and depth.

Might want to attend their training courses also.

Although I service them, I don't install them.


----------



## Sotechnically (Apr 1, 2011)

*Advice*

Keep it simple. I like GeoComfort. Install 2 stage with ECM.
Insulate plenum and drop acoustically, set unit on air pad or foam pad.
If installing a pressurized system, use house pressure to maintain pressure on the loop for 24 hours after it's been filled and purged of any air. this will help prevent a flat loop after the first cooling season.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Ensuring a proper installation requires testing of the system, and working with a certified professional can ensure the success of your project.


----------

